
Windows Subsystem for Linux Exits Beta - sus_007
https://www.neowin.net/news/windows-subsystem-for-linux-exits-beta-will-become-fully-supported-in-fall-creators-update
======
Avernar
Wonder if they fixed the issue with whitelisting in the windows firewall.

------
chrisan
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14878381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14878381)

------
htfy96
clone() is still broken after three months:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/1878](https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/1878)

------
jazoom
Is it just me or does entering bash now take 5 seconds where a week ago it was
instant?

